# Air suspension



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

My recently aquired 2004 starblazer has kuhn air assisted suspension on the rear axle. I don`t have any user information as to what the inflation pressures should be, does anyone else use this type of air assit and can recommend a suitable pressure setting! :-k

OOp`s i think i`ve posted this topic in the wrong section, sorry


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

I put the pressure on my Autotrail with garage set to bettwen 40 & 50 depending on how much wine I am carrying.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

There are no recommended pressure for air suspension. Every van has different requirements depending on the chassis, weight, rear overhang etc. I normally run mine at 35psi increasing to 40psi when I load up the garage with wine at Calais.

Try starting about 25psi then try increments of 5 psi until the van feels comfortable ie does not lean too much on bends but not too harsh ride.


Trevor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Crikey that got moved quick.


----------

